# MOT Failure



## 105298 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hmmm. my new RV is turning in to a bit of a money pit.

7 New tyres = close to 700 quid and now it has just failed it's MOT.

Its a Chevvy V8 97 Winnie Itasca on a Ford forward control chassis and I think one of the oil pressure pipes from the engine or transmission going to the front mounted oil cooler is cracked. Do I need to take it anywhere special or can most Truck Garages work on these beasts?

Also is there any equivalent of a Haynes manual in RV land?

Lastly does anybody have and recommendations for service garages nr Peterborough?

Cheers

Adrian (plus we've not been away in yet :-( )


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi

Perkins Engines garage will service private vehicles inc RV's and HGV's. Look them up in the phone book. They could probably repair the cracked pipe, if not try Designation in Peterborough  Clicky . They make pipes for JCB's so should be able to help. If not, they should know somewhere that can help.

Dave

656


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Pm damondunc he will know what to do

Steve


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi AdrianM any good commercial workshop should be able to sort you out or make up a pipe for you. Failing that check out Exchange and Mart and look up hydraulic pipe manufactures or hydraulic hoses and providing you can give a brief description of the pipe and dimensions and the size of ends and threads you could have one made to order . Another source of hydraulic equipment is Goodridge try looking them up on the internet. Rich


----------



## 105298 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Thanks for the help*

Thanks for the help chaps, I've been crawling under the beast this morning and the failed pipe is an oil hardline that runs from the coolant radiator to the front mounted oil cooler.

Looking at the coolant rad the oil hardline is fed from the auto transmission so I'm guessing that there is an oil\water heat exchange coil inside the end of the coolant radiator.

Anyway it is simple hardline with typical brake ends. I've made loads of these up for my racer so it should be a quick fix.

Thanks again

A


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

What did it fail it's MOT on ???

High pressure pipework you need HYDREX look them up in yellow pages they are all over UK 

Loddy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I say again what did it fail it's MOT on

Loddy


----------



## 105298 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Sorry been aware on hols for a bit*

It failed it's MOT because a hard line to the oil cooler for the transmission was leaking a bit due to corrosion. This was dripping oil and it was getting spun onto the front wheels and in the testers opionion the brake disks.

It was the oil on the brakes which prevented him from completing the test.

Adrian


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Hydraulic or high pressure pipe try PIRTEK national mobile co.


----------

